# Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen



## dvill (25 Juli 2009)

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen : Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen


> Wem ein Brief von einem Inkassodienst ins Haus flattert, der bekommt meist einen gehörigen Schreck. So ergeht es derzeit auch vielen Sachsen. Diese haben in den letzten Tagen ein Schreiben der Proinkasso GmbH aus Hanau erhalten. Die Firma fordert einen Betrag in Höhe von 133,61 bzw. 121,11 € aus angeblichen Gewinnspielen einer CC Profi oder einer Win 181. Um den Forderungen Nachdruck zu verleihen, werden für den Fall der Nichtzahlung gleich mehrere Maßnahmen wie Vollstreckungsbescheide und Pfändungen angedroht.





> Wir empfehlen den Betroffenen, die Forderungen nicht zu begleichen und auch keine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung zu unterschreiben. Vielmehr können die Verbraucher die Staatsanwaltschaft oder Polizei informieren.
> 
> Immer öfter versuchen Inkassodienste, durch zweifelhafte Methoden selbst unberechtigte Forderungen einzutreiben.


----------



## passer (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Von den T......n habe ich schon mindestens 30 Emails und 5 Briefe erhalten.
-In einer Angelegenheit-:sun:
Darauf von mir sehr ironische Mails.
Leider nie eine Antwort erhalten.

So steigert man die Kosten dieser ..zensiert...


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Werden wohl in Kürze unter neuer Adresse firmieren (müssen):
Proinkasso: Hanau kündigt Internet-Kassierern fristlos | Frankfurter Rundschau - Hanau


> Proinkasso  Hanau kündigt Internet-Kassierern fristlos
> 
> Die fragwürdigen Praktiken der Geldeintreiberfirma Proinkasso sollen nicht länger den Ruf des städtischen Technologie- und Existenzgründerzentrums in Hanau-Wolfgang belasten. Aufgeschreckt vom Bericht der Frankfurter Rundschau über Proinkasso am Dienstag hat die Zentrumsleitung das Mietverhältnis nunmehr fristlos gekündigt.


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Sind wohl unbeeindruckt vom Rauswurf 
Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt : Erneute Mahnwelle von Proinkasso


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt  19.08.2009
> Erneute Mahnwelle von Proinkasso
> Vermeintliche Tondatei dient Inkassobüro als Druckmittel, Verbraucherzentrale rät: Nicht einschüchtern lassen


----------



## Hanschen (22 August 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

*Kinder kommet - ist Märchenstunde!*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*Die Proinkasso scheint nun die Märchenwelt für sich entdeckt zu haben:*

Folgende rührselige Geschichte haben sie mir heute per Mail zukommen lassen:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrter Herr ..............,[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]bei uns hat sich ein Schuldner gemeldet, der bei seiner Bank um ein Darlehn bat. Die Bank hat ihm den Kredit verweigert![/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die Ablehnung des Kredites erfolgte aufgrund einer noch offenen Inkassoforderung.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Zudem wurde die Forderung durch Zinsen und Gebühren mit der Zeit immer höher.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bitte lassen Sie es nicht soweit kommen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Zahlen Sie jetzt![/FONT]


----------



## Katze (22 August 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Ja das ist schon eine traurige Geschichte:unzufrieden: wegen uns bekommen die keinen Kredit.lg Katze


----------



## dvill (28 August 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

SÜDTHÜRINGER ZEITUNG | Inkassobüro setzt auf Dummfang


> In den Schreiben, die flächendeckend von der Rhön bis zum Rennsteig in Briefkästen landeten, heißt es: "... unser Mandant (CC Profi) hat uns bevollmächtigt, die unten aufgeführte und gemahnte Forderung aus Ihrer Anmeldung zum Direkt Gewinn24 einzuziehen".





> In dem vermeintlichen Protokoll eines Telefonats werden etliche Fragen eines Callcenter-Mitarbeiters aufgelistet, beispielsweise "Sie nehmen an dem Spiel (...) mindestens von (...) bis (...) teil", auf die jeweils mit "ja" geantwortet wird. Dieser "Beleg" erfüllt einzig den Zweck, die Angemahnten ins Grübeln zu bringen: "Habe ich da etwas Dummes gemacht und es verdrängt?" In größeren Familien ist vielleicht auch schwer nachvollziehbar, wer wann mit wem am Telefon gesprochen hat. Und mit den angedrohten Konsequenzen sollen die Adressaten eingeschüchtert werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 August 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Dazu haben wir bei Antispam auch einen Info-Artikel eingestellt:
Mahnung von Inkasso wegen Telefongewinnspiel - angebliche Gesprächsaufzeichnung - Antispam e.V.

Es muss sich um zehntausende von Mahnungen handeln, die in kürzester Zeit auf einen Schlag quer durch die Republik gingen. Solche Aktionen sprengen fast noch das, was von den Webseitenabzockern bekannt ist. Wobei aber offenbar von den Mahnungen mit Gesprächsaufzeichnungen eine eher begrenzte Zahl betroffen sein dürfte, gegenüber den ersten beiden Wellen mit CC-Profi und Win-181.


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

SÜDTHÜRINGER ZEITUNG | Inkassobüro setzt auf Dummfang


> Bad Salzungen/Schmalkalden - Viele Leute in der Region haben dieser Tage ein Mahnschreiben erhalten, worin sie aufgefordert werden, eine noch offene Rechnung umgehend zu begleichen. Die angeblich ausstehende Summe von 49,90 Euro ist laut dieser Benachrichtigung mittlerweile durch Mahn-, Lastschrift- und Inkassokosten auf eine Gesamthöhe von 130,61 Euro angestiegen. "Ich mache zur Zeit in meinen Beratungen fast nichts anderes mehr, als Anfragen zu diesem Thema zu beantworten", sagt G. P., Verbraucherberater für Südthüringen. Auslöser für den Andrang in seinen Büros in Bad Salzungen und Schmalkalden ist eine Firma "Proinkasso GmbH" aus Hanau. In den Schreiben, die flächendeckend von der Rhön bis zum Rennsteig in Briefkästen landeten, heißt es: "... unser Mandant (CC Profi) hat uns bevollmächtigt, die unten aufgeführte und gemahnte Forderung aus Ihrer Anmeldung zum Direkt Gewinn24 einzuziehen".


----------



## Hanschen (30 August 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

*".. unser Mandant (CC Profi) hat uns bevollmächtigt, die unten aufgeführte und gemahnte Forderung aus Ihrer Anmeldung zum Direkt Gewinn24 einzuziehen"
*


----------



## dvill (31 August 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

ARD Mediathek: Clips zum Stichwort "Betrüger"


----------



## Hanschen (31 August 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



dvill schrieb:


> ARD Mediathek: Clips zum Stichwort "Betrüger"




*Nun verstehe ich endlich deren Slogan auf ihrer Homepage:*


*     "Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV"*


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 September 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



Hanschen schrieb:


> Nun verstehe ich endlich deren Slogan auf ihrer Homepage: "Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV"


Falsch. Dieser Slogan rührt noch aus dieser Geschichte her, als TV- und Radioteams bei vielen entsprechenden Durchsuchungen wohl zugegen waren:


> Geldeintreiber von proinkasso ebenfalls durchsucht
> Unbestätigten Informationen zufolge werden derzeit auch die Räumlichkeiten der ebenfalls in den Fall verwickelten proinkasso GmbH in Hanau durchsucht. Die Firma war durch rüde Geldeintreiber-Methoden für ihre Mandantin newadmedia aufgefallen und aufgrund dessen jüngst erst aus dem Inkasso-Bundesverband entfernt worden.


Übrigens: Der im Link gezeigte Bericht stammt vom 26.01.2006! Und Herr S. darf immer noch mit oberlandesgerichtlicher Lizenzierung inkassieren! Ein Skandal ohnegleichen! :unzufrieden:


----------



## Hanschen (1 September 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Na ja - 2006 ist lang her!  Man muss alles dafür tun um im Gespräch und im Geschäft zu bleiben. Und das tun sie ja nun wirklich - Respekt! 
  Ein einmal erworbener Titel ist schnell dahin wenn man nicht am Ball bleibt.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Archiv - mz-web.de


> *Mysteriöse Forderung*
> 
> Einschüchtern - nach diesem Motto scheint dieser Tage die Firma Proinkasso GmbH aus Hanau vorzugehen. Das Inkassobüro überschüttet Sachsen-Anhalter mit Briefen: Für eine Gewinnspieleintragung sei sie beauftragt, eine offene Forderung in Höhe von 130,61 Euro einzuziehen. Für den Fall der Nichtzahlung werden unter anderem Mahnbescheid und Zwangsvollstreckung angedroht.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Die Tricks der Betrüger - Die Inkasso-Drohung - Finanzen - sueddeutsche.de


> Wer nicht zahlt, dem droht die Firma eine ganze Reihe von Maßnahmen an: Nicht selten lassen sich Verbraucher durch die Begriffe "Mahnbescheid", "Zwangsvollstreckung" und "Pfändung der Bezüge" einschüchtern - und überweisen den Betrag.


Zu gut deutsch: Schutzgelderpressung.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



dvill schrieb:


> Zu gut deutsch: Schutzgelderpressung.


Schutzgelderpressung ? Wikipedia


> Die Schutzgelderpressung gehört zu den Haupteinnahmequellen der organisierten Kriminalität, beispielsweise der Mafia oder der Yakuza, *hat sich mittlerweile aber auch auf alle Arten von (auch kleineren) kriminellen Vereinigungen ausgeweitet.*
> ....
> Bei der Schutzgelderpressung wird dem Opfer von einem organisierten Verbrechersyndikat "Schutz" im Gegenzug zur Zahlung einer bestimmten Geldsumme angeboten. *Dies kann auch verdeckt über das Anbieten einer überteuerten "Dienstleistung" geschehen. *


Paßt wie Faust aufs Auge ...
http://www.sicherheitspartnerschaft-mv.de/pages/schutzgeld.htm


> Typisch ist bei der Schutzgelderpressung eine einmalige oder regelmäßige Geldforderung, verbunden mit der Androhung von anderen Nachteilen oder Gewalt.


----------



## dvill (10 September 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

«Sind Sie sich über den Ernst Ihrer Lage im Klaren?» - News Digital: Internet - derbund.ch


> Der Ton wird immer aggressiver. «Sind Sie sich wirklich über die Ernsthaftigkeit Ihrer Lage im Klaren?», schreibt Proinkasso am 8. August in einer Mail an S. T., die DerBund.ch/Newsnetz vorliegt. Doch damit nicht genug: «Zuletzt erhielt ich sogar einen eingeschriebenen Brief», erzählt die Leserin. Doch auch davon liess sie sich nicht beeindrucken und drohte den Mahnern schliesslich mit dem Konsumentenschutz. Seitdem hat sie nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Katze (11 September 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Hallo

Ich kann nur jeden raten beschwert euch bei der Bank wohin ihr zahln sollt.Haben schon viele gemacht und es hilft wirklich.Lasst euch net klein kriegen. lg Katze


----------



## Hanschen (11 September 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



Katze schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jeden raten beschwert euch bei der Bank wohin ihr zahln sollt.



*Das ist wohl momentan eines der wenigen Mittel, das die Nutzlosbranche wirklich trifft! In der Regel reagieren die Banken umgehend.*:-D


----------



## bernhard (11 September 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Banken können sich auf klare Gerichtsbeschlüsse stützen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...er-abzocker-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...rnet-gericht-erlaubt-sperrung-des-kontos.html


----------



## dvill (14 September 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Und jetzt: Proinkasso mahndroht für Mega-Downloads:

Megadownloads.net - Opfer gesucht! ***NEWS*** - Seite 11 - Sat.1 Forum


----------



## dvill (17 September 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Bayerische Polizei - Forderungen der Proinkasso GmbH


> STRAUBING. Bereits über das gesamte Jahr 2009 wandten sich Bürgerinnen und Bürger aus Niederbayern an die Polizei, da sie vermeintlich, unberechtigte Forderungen der "Proinkasso GmbH" erhielten.
> 
> Während sich die registrierten Fälle im ersten Halbjahr auf maximal zwei pro Monat beschränkten, konnte in den Monaten Juli und August ein leichter Anstieg der bei der Polizei gemeldeten Fälle verzeichnet werden. Im Rahmen der Anzeigenerstattungen werden regelmäßig Inkassoschreiben der Proinkasso GmbH vorgelegt.
> 
> Die Forderungen der Proinkasso GmbH bewegen sich in der Regel zwischen 100,- und 180,- Euro. Im jüngsten Fall tritt die Proinkasso GmbH für eine Firma CC PROFI ein, welche in ihrer Forderung einen Vertragsabschluß per Telefon für ein Gewinnspiel zugrunde legt. Im Falle einer Nichtbezahlung verweist die Proinkasso GmbH auf Möglichkeiten wie Mahnbescheid, Vollstreckungsbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung und Pfändung.





> Die Forderungen werden ohne jeden Anlass und beabsichtigt gestellt.





> Lassen Sie sich grundsätzlich nicht durch Mahnungen oder Drohungen durch ein Inkassobüro aus der Ruhe bringen. Gehen Sie nicht z.B. aus Unkenntnis oder Angst voreilig auf vorgeschlagene Ratenzahlungen ein. Suchen Sie gegebenenfalls Rat bei einem Rechtsbeistand. Auch die örtlichen Verbraucherschutzzentralen können Ihnen hier beratend zur Seite stehen.


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Wittstock: Dubiose Zahlungsaufforderung - Märkische Allgemeine - Nachrichten für das Land Brandenburg


> Die Polizei weist darauf hin, dubiosen und nicht nachvollziehbaren Zahlungsaufforderungen nicht nachzukommen und sich im Zweifelsfall an die Polizei zu wenden.


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



dvill schrieb:


> Märkische Allgemeine - Nachrichten für das Land Brandenburg schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > sich im Zweifelsfall an die Polizei zu wenden.


Wozu? ... die kann dagegen eh nichts ausrichten und allmählich stumpfen (mMn) die kampflustigen Sinne der Beamten ohnehin allmählich immer mehr ab - wegen der vielen, sinnbefreiten Anzeigen!


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

http://www.vzth.de/UNIQ125692614200590/link629291A.html


> Viele ratsuchende Verbraucher wenden sich derzeit wegen bedrohlich klingender Mahnschreiben der Hanauer Firma Proinkasso GmbH an die Verbraucherzentrale Thüringen. Die Masche ist immer gleich, die Schreiben haben fast identischen Text: Das Inkassobüro behauptet, für den "Gewinnspieleintragungsservice" im Auftrag der Firma CC Profi mit Postfachadresse in Krefeld eine offene Forderung einzuziehen. Als Gewinnspiele werden u.a. "Deutsches Gewinnspiel" oder "Megachance" genannt. Die Verbraucher sollen innerhalb der nächsten sieben Tage ca. 130 € auf ein Konto bei der Volksbank Dreieich eG überweisen.


Hört sich an wie räuberische Inkassoüberfälle ...


----------



## Eniac (10 November 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Lustig, was man alles so für Bettelbriefchen im Postfach findet.



> Sehr geehrte/r N.N.,
> 
> sind Sie sich wirklich über die Ernsthaftigkeit Ihrer Lage im Klaren?



Na und ob ich das bin!



> Sie haben auf unsere Zahlungsaufforderung (Forderung des Gläubigers: Cybertainment GmbH) nicht reagiert und die Ihnen gesetzte Zahlungsfrist ohne Nachricht verstreichen lassen.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Das ist jetzt aber über 10 Tage her, da wird bestimmt noch die ein oder andere allerallerallerletzte Mahnung kommen. Schliesslich ist bald Weihnachten und der dicke Klunker auf dem Gabentisch für die Gattin des Nutzlosen will bezalht werden.



> Wir weisen Sie im Übrigen auf unsere Kooperation mit verschiedenen Wirtschaftsauskunfteien hin; bei Nichtzahlung kann Ihre Kreditwürdigkeit negativ beeinflusst werden. Dies kann sogar zur Kündigung bestehender Bankverbindungen oder Verträge mit Mobilfunkprovidern führen bzw. diese empfindlich stören.



Nennt man soetwas nicht Kreditgefährdung oder ist das nur ne einfache Nötigung?


Eniac


----------



## Antiscammer (10 November 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Eine Kreditgefährdung liegt nur dann vor, wenn der diese Androhung tatsächlich wahrmacht. Aber der weiß selbst ganz genau, warum er davon besser die Finger lässt. 

So, wie es da steht, ist es "lediglich" eine Nötigung.


----------



## webwatcher (14 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Aus dem Internetauftritt der Neuen Verbraucherzentrale in Mecklenburg und Vorpommern e.V.


> Erneute Mahnwelle von Proinkasso
> Verbraucherzentrale: „Nicht einschüchtern lassen!“
> Unzählige Mahnschreiben hat in der vergangenen Woche die Firma Proinkasso GmbH aus Hanau versandt. Das Inkassobüro gibt vor,  offene Forderungen  des Verbraucher-Umfragewerkes einzuziehen. Zu zahlen seien 153,47 Euro, die innerhalb der nächsten sieben Tage zu überweisen sind. Für den Fall der Nichtzahlung werden eine Reihe von Maßnahmen wie beispielsweise Mahnbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung, Pfändung der Bezüge und Bankguthaben sowie Eintragung in entsprechende Schuldnerverzeichnisse angedroht.


Nichts als stinkende Mahnpfürze


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Internetbetrug: Ermittlungen gegen Inkassobüro | Nachrichten | hr


> Konto mit 354.000 Euro gepfändet
> Nach hr-Informationen hat die Polizei im September auf Anweisung der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover die Geschäftsräume von Proinkasso in Hanau durchsucht und ein Konto gepfändet, auf dem die Zahlungen für den Betreiber von "Mega-Downloads" eingingen. Bis zur Kündigung des Kontos durch die Bank Anfang November seien darauf rund 354.000 Euro eingegangen.


----------



## dvill (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Hanau: Ermittlungen gegen Proinkasso | Frankfurter Rundschau - Hanau


> Der Geschäftsbetrieb bei der Proinkasso, die für Stellungnahmen nicht erreichbar ist, geht indessen weiter. Die "Verbraucher-Umfragen"-Mahnungen aus Hanau sind jüngst massenhaft in Brandenburg aufgetaucht, wie die Verbraucherzentrale warnt. Das TGZ hat Proinkasso bereits im Juli fristlos gekündigt. Laut Stadtrat R.-R. P. (FDP) setzte sich die Firma jedoch zur Wehr. Das Mietverhältnis ende deshalb erst zum Jahreswechsel.


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

http://www.moz.de/index.php/Moz/Article/category/Eberswalde/id/308974


> Die Verbraucherzentrale warnt: Massenhaft werden Brandenburger derzeit mit Mahnschreiben der Geldeintreiber-Firma Proinkasso aus Hanau eingeschüchtert. Auch die Eberswalderin Hannelore Braun* bekam eine fragwürdige Forderung - adressiert an ihren Mann, der seit fünf Jahren gar nicht mehr lebt.
> 
> Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher. Pfändung ihrer Rente. Eintragung in Schuldnerverzeichnisse. Das könnte auf sie zukommen, falls sie nicht zahlt - Hannelore Braun traut ihren Augen kaum, als sie am Freitag vor einer Woche einen Brief von der Proinkasso GmbH öffnet. Genau 153,47 Euro soll ihr Mann Winfried Braun demzufolge innerhalb der nächsten sieben Tage an die Firma überweisen. Der Eberswalder ist allerdings schon vor fünf Jahren verstorben.
> 
> (* Name von der Red. geänd.)


http://www.nordkurier.de/lokal.php?objekt=nk.lokales.templin&id=614894


> Besonders pikant an dieser Geschichte ist, wann dieser Service in Anspruch genommen worden sein soll: Am 0. 0. 0000 um 00:00:00 Uhr."Wir fordern Sie daher auf, die Schuldensumme, sowie die bisher aufgelaufenen Kosten, die Sie infolge Ihres Zahlungsverzuges zu tragen haben, an uns auf das Konto der Proinkasso GmbH der nächsten 7 Tage zu überweisen", heißt es in dem Schreiben in fehlerhaftem Deutsch. Der Familie werden auch Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl sowie die Höhe der Gesamtforderung von 153,47 Euro mitgeteilt und die Firma verleiht ihrer Forderungen mit der Androhungen weiterer Maßnahmen bei Nichtzahlung Nachdruck.Da die Templiner Familie nie Kontakt mit einem Verbraucher-Umfragenwerk hatte, steht für sie fest, dass es sich um einen ausgemachten Schwindel handelt.


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

MVticker.de: Nachrichtenportal Mecklenburg-Vorpommern » Aktuelle News: Mahnungen von der Proinkasso GmbH - Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Inkassobriefen aus Neu-Isenburg


> Das Inkassobüro gibt vor, für einen Gewinnspieleintrag im Auftrag von *„Tipp House“* eine offene Forderung einzuziehen. Zu zahlen seien 138,61 Euro, die innerhalb der nächsten sieben Tage zu überweisen sind. Für den Fall der Nichtzahlung werden eine Reihe von Maßnahmen, wie beispielsweise Mahnbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung, Pfändung der Bezüge, Bankguthaben und Eintragung in entsprechende Schuldnerverzeichnisse angedroht.


Drohinkasso von Proinkasso, eine unendliche (?) Geschichte.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Aus dem Internetauftritt der Neuen Verbraucherzentrale in Mecklenburg und Vorpommern e.V.


> Presseinformation   011/ 2010        18.01. 2010   Diese Seite drucken
> Mahnung von der Proinkasso GmbH
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Inkassobriefen aus Neu-Isenburg
> ..
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Region - Regensburg - Regensburg :: Mittelbayerische Zeitung :: www.mittelbayerische.de


> Abzocke: Verbraucherschützerin warnt vor *„Tipp House“*
> 
> Hände weg von „Tipp House“ bzw. einem Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst! Die Regensburger Verbraucherschützerin E.-M.  T. warnt vor Abzocke. Täglich bekommt die Juristin etliche Anrufe. Mitbürger sind verunsichert oder wurden bereits Opfer der relativ neuen Masche.
> In der Regel läuft es so ab: Das Opfer bekommt einen Anruf, vermutlich aus einem Callcenter. Eine unbekannte Telefonstimme überredet dazu, die Chance auf viel Geld und Wertgutscheine wahrzunehmen und mitzumachen. Man werde, so die Stimme, im Namen des Neukunden Kreuzworträtsel ausfüllen bzw. bei Gewinnspielen mitmachen, also eine Dienstleistung anbieten.


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Neue Bank - noa Bank - was meint ihr? | Allgemeines | Utopia.de


> Habe heute eine Mahnung wegen nicht bezahlter Gewinn-Teilnahme, angeblich. Mir ist nicht bewußt, dass ich irgendwo mitgemacht habe. Bei gookle kann man die Schanddaten des Inkasso-Unternehmens Proinkasso nachlesen.


Neue Bank - noa Bank - was meint ihr? | Allgemeines | Utopia.de


> das Unternehmen Proinkasso hat bei der noa bank ein Konto eröffnet.
> 
> Aufgrund zahlreicher Beschwerden hat die Bank das Konto außerordentlich gekündigt. Jedoch durch eine einstweilige Verfügung des OLG Frankfurt a.M., musste das Konto wieder eröffnet und bis zum 08.02.2010 weitergeführt werden.


Privatkunden werden per Screening bis auf das Skelett durchleuchtet. Warum machen Banken für Geschäftskunden nicht wenigstens eine Google-Suche?


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Nicht nur "Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV", sondern auch polizeibekannt: Region - Schwandorf - Schwandorf :: Mittelbayerische Zeitung :: www.mittelbayerische.de


> Der Leiter der Schwandorfer Polizeiinspektion, bei der in den vergangenen Tagen zwei Anzeigen eingingen, rät zur Gelassenheit. H. G.: „Ignorieren und nicht zahlen“.


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/schle...trueger-suchen-neue-opfer-in-ostholstein.html


> Eine dubiose "Inkasso-Firma" verschickt haltlose Geld-Forderungen per Post. Sie will Geld für angebliche Gewinnspiele. Die Polizei rät, nicht zu antworten.


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Inkasso-Unternehmen verschickt dubiose Rechnungen - unserRadio - Wir sind Niederbayern! > Lokalnachrichten > Niederbayern


> Die Polizei im Rottal warnt vor dubiosen Rechnungen.
> 
> Demnach versucht eine „Proinkasso Full Service Forderungsmanagement GmbH“ mit angeblichen Forderungen aus der Anmeldung bei einem Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst Kasse in Niederbayern zu machen. Die Polizei rät weder die rund 140€ zu zahlen, noch die angegebene Telefonnummer anzurufen. Am besten sei es, auf diese Schreiben gar nicht zu reagieren.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Volksstimme.de

http://www.umweltruf.de/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=34373


> Verbraucherzentrale rät: Kein Vertrag- kein Zahlungsanspruch!
> 
> Unzählige Mahnschreiben hat in diesen Tagen die Firma Proinkasso GmbH mit Sitz in Neu-Isenburg nach Sachsen-Anhalt versandt. Das Inkassobüro gibt vor, für einen Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst „Tipp House“ eine offene Forderung für eine Anmeldung zum Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst einzuziehen. Die Gesamtforderung betrage 138,61 Euro, die innerhalb der nächsten sieben Tage zu überweisen ist


Aggressive Mahnschreiben nicht vorschnell bezahlen - Märkische Allgemeine - Nachrichten für das Land Brandenburg

Proinkasso GmbH Mahnungen: Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Forderungen | www.tutsi.de


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Reiner Zufall (TM):

1. Suchtreffer: pro inkasso - Sat.1 Forum


> habe heute einen Brief von proinkasso bekommen angeblich soll proinkasso für eine Next invest Ag die forderrung eintreiben



2. Suchtreffer: Mercedes-Benz SL 500 AMG STYLING VOLL MAE *EINZELSTÜCK* bei eBay.de: Mercedes-Benz (endet 03.12.09 23:55:13 MEZ)


> Rechtliche Informationen des Anbieters
> 
> Next Invest AG


Das hat natürlich nichts miteinander zu tun.

Das ist klasse: http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=...=f&[email protected]&fp=58f63fc8fdffec64


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Na immerhin! Da wäre ja in einem evtl. Insolvenzverfahren mindestens mal 30000 Euro zu holen.

Übrigens hat das Fahrzeug eine Krefelder Nummer.

Was hervorragend ins Bild passt. Von wegen Schweiz.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Auch sehr schön:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CALL CENTER AUFGEPASST! WIR KAUFEN ALLE KUNDEN MIT QC! in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Duisburg | Vertrieb, Einkauf & Verkauf | eBay Kleinanzeigen

CALL CENTER AUFGEPASST! WIR KAUFEN ALLE KUNDEN MIT QC!

Standort:
    47279 Nordrhein-Westfalen - Duisburg 
Erstellungsdatum:
    11.12.2009
Anzeigennummer:
    2851791 

Beschreibung

An alle Call Center aus Deutschland,

wir kaufen Ihre Kunden auch Storno Kunden.
Zu jedem Kunden muss der Quality Call mit geliefert werden.
Wir übernehmen ab 5000 Kunden bis 150.000 Kunden.
Der Kaufpreis wird in Bar ausgezahlt.
Wenn Sie uns Ihre Kunden abtreten möchten schicken Sie uns einfach eine mail mit Menge, Kontaktdaten etc.
Wir melden uns umgehen bei Ihnen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Call Center 48
[email protected]

-----------------------------------------------------------

Wir suchen ein Call Center in Istanbul zum KAUFEN oder Partner. - ?stanbul ?ntoko Türkiye

Wir suchen ein Call Center in Istanbul zum KAUFEN oder Partner.


Türkiye İstanbul


Hallo wenn Ihr euer Call Center verkaufen wollt oder einen Partner sucht schickt eine email mit Fotos vom Center,Kontaktdaten, Anzahl der Arbeitsplätze, Adresse des Centers, wir wollen die Call Agenten auch übernehmen, Kaufpreis etc.

MFG
[email protected]
Ansprechpartner: H...


----------



## dvill (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Die "Next Invest" tauchte schon früher mal auf:

Pro Inkasso/Tipp House/Gewinndirekt24/Die Mega Chance 24/Mahnungen: me-too-Postings - Seite 10 - Antispam e.V.
Rechnung von CC PROFI wegen Gewinnspielteilnahme | elexpress.de

Da ging es um Mega Chance 24 oder CCProfi.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Das war "Die Mega Chance 24". CC Profi führte damals direkt nach Krefeld, dort laufen inzwischen noch strafrechtliche Ermittlungen. Die CC Profi ist in Insolvenz gegangen. Die Nextnet AG hatte bis vor kurzem mehrere türkischstämmige Verwaltungsratsmitglieder, die dann alle urplötzlich austraten und einem Schweizer Platz machten. Auch hier führen also wohl die Spuren nach Krefeld, wie man an der Autoannonce ja auch sieht.


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Inkasso-Betrger zocken arglose Brger ab - MANTEL - OSTSEE ZEITUNG


> Der Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen geht auf Distanz: „Wir haben Proinkasso schon 2005 aus unserem Verband ausgeschlossen“
> [...]
> Durch eine Gesetzesnovelle sei es aber schwieriger geworden, solchen Firmen das Handwerk zu legen.





> Dass Proinkasso noch existiert, hängt laut Verbraucherzentrale aber auch damit zusammen, dass Opfer sich ins Bockshorn jagen lassen und bezahlen. „Solche Abzocke ist offensichtlich ein einträgliches Geschäft“


http://www.internetwache.brandenburg.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=10137894


> Aus dem Schreiben geht hervor, dass es sich bei dem Auftraggeber um die Firma "Tipp House" (Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst) handelt. Nach Angaben der Geschädigten hatte sie jedoch bislang keinen Kontakt zu der besagten Firma bzw. Leistungen in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Ermittlungen gegen dubiose Geldeintreiber Aus der Stadt Hannover / HAZ - Hannoversche Allgemeine


> Die Verbraucherschützer warnen dringend davor, die Rechnungen zu bezahlen oder eine Ratenzahlungsaufforderung zu unterschreiben, wenn kein Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde. Inzwischen geht auch die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover gegen das Unternehmen vor. „Gegen die Verantwortlichen wird wegen des Verdachts der Geldwäsche und des Betrugs ermittelt“, sagte Oberstaatsanwalt M. K. am Freitag.


----------



## peter999 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Proinkasso wird sich nach einem neuen Konto umschauen müssen:

Heute erhalten:

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
Der Fall ist uns bekannt, und rechtliche Schritte wurden bereits eingeleitet.

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Sie sich persönlich einen Eindruck von unserem Service machen würden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[.........]
noa bank GmbH & Co. KG


----------



## bernhard (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Frankfurter Neue Presse - Frankfurt - Lokales: Vorsicht, Internetabzocke!


> Die Geldsummen sollten auf ein ProInkasso-Konto und danach ins Ausland transferiert werden. Nach Polizeiermittlungen sei aber – so F. – ein «Einfrieren» des Geldes erreicht worden, so dass voraussichtlich «keine Schädigungen» eintreten dürften. Die Firma war der Polizei schon wegen Ermittlungen durch das Betrugskommissariat in Hanau bekannt.


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/finanzen/401/501655/text/


> Zwielichtige Inkasso-Firmen drohen angeblichen Schuldnern. Diese haben manchmal gar keine offenen Rechnungen und zahlen trotzdem - aus Furcht vor unangenehmen Konsequenzen.


----------



## dvill (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

http://www.ahlener-zeitung.de/aktue...ickt_dubiose_Mahnbescheide_in_der_Region.html


> Die Masche ist immer die gleiche: Das Inkasso-Büro gibt vor, für den Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst Tipp House die Forderung von 138,61 einziehen zu wollen. „Allerdings hat keiner der Empfänger jemals mit der Firma Tipp House zu tun gehabt“, sagt P. L. von der Verbraucherzentrale NRW in Düsseldorf. Aus gutem Grund: Die Firma Tipp House gibt es anscheinend gar nicht.





> Bereits im Dezember habe man das Konto fristlos gekündigt, so ein Sprecher der Noa-Bank gestern auf Anfrage unserer Zeitung. Proinkasso klagte - mit Erfolg. Nach einer einstweiligen Verfügung des Oberlandesgerichts Frankfurt musste die Noa-Bank das Konto wiedereröffnen. Das Kreditinstitut, eigentlich auf nachhaltige Geldanlagen spezialisiert, kündigte erneut - dieses Mal allerdings fristgerecht. Das Konto werde nun am 8. Februar dieses Jahres gelöscht, so der Bank-Sprecher.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/finanzen/401/501655/text/


> Der Brief aus Neu-Isenburg ist so formuliert, dass ein Missverständnis ausgeschlossen ist. Der Empfänger des Schreibens solle innerhalb von einer Woche die "Schuldsumme" von 138,61 Euro begleichen. Falls er der Forderung nicht nachkomme, droht der Verfasser des Briefs mit einer Reihe unangenehmer Maßnahmen: Zwangsvollstreckung, Pfändung und Eintragung in entsprechende Schuldnerverzeichnisse.
> Der Absender des Drohbriefs ist die Proinkasso GmbH aus Neu-Isenburg. Sie gibt vor, für die Firma "Tipp House" eine offene Forderung einzuziehen.


----------



## dvill (3 Februar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/ (Proinkasso suchen, Bilanz 2008)


> Sonstige Angaben
> Personalstand
> 
> Im Geschäftsjahr waren durchschnittlich 8 Mitarbeiter beschäftigt.


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Angebliche Internetnutzung ? wenn Inkassobüros mahnen | MDR.DE


> P. S. ist sich sicher, dass die Proinkasso-Forderung falsch ist. An jenem 29. September um 14:57 Uhr hat sie mitnichten am heimischen PC Musik heruntergeladen, sondern beim Urlaub in der Schweiz den Geburtstag ihres Sohnes gefeiert.


----------



## dvill (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

newsclick.de - Braunschweiger Zeitung, Wolfsburger Nachrichten, Salzgitter-Zeitung


> Anruf bei Proinkasso. Eine freundliche Mitarbeiterin lässt sich das Aktenzeichen geben, schaut nach und erklärt: Herr G. sei am 15. April 2009 zu Hause angerufen und gefragt worden, ob er Interesse an einem Gewinnspieleintrag habe, der ihm eine "Millionenrente" bescheren könne. Und er habe deutlich vernehmlich mit "Ja" geantwortet. Die Anmeldung sei am 27. Mai erfolgt, doch Herr G. habe nicht gezahlt.


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



> Ihr Mandant, die Next Invest AG, habe eine offene Forderung gegen ihn


Next Invest AG, Zug


> ... in Krefeld (DE) ...


Da ist ein Nest.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



dvill schrieb:


> Next Invest AG, Zug
> Da ist ein Nest.


Vor allem um die Nordwall-Apotheke herum...


----------



## dvill (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Tipp House Abzocke mit Mahnbescheid von Proinkasso - Seite 7 - Sat.1 Forum


> Die Postanschrift von Tipp House lautet :
> Herr Kristow
> Str. Udaltsova
> 646011 Moskresemka
> Russland


Es bleibt ein Rätsel, in welchem Fieberwahn Proinkasso glauben mag, Forderungen einzuziehen, ohne dass es nachvollziehbare Hinweise auf eine real existierende Firma gibt.

"Tipp House" ist Müll. Das erste Wort sieht deutsch, das zweite englisch aus.

Es gibt Moscow Phone Directory :: Moscow's virtual community for English speaking expats and Russians


> Virtual Office in Moscow
> Address: Udaltsova ul., 52, office 1002
> Metro: Prospekt Vernadskovo


Passt natürlich auch nicht, aber die Richtung könnte stimmen.


----------



## bernhard (4 März 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Demnächst Scaremail-Inkasso mit den zwei Angstmachern (?):

Inside mega-downloads.net: ProInkasso GmbH sucht dringend Abzock-Anwälte


----------



## webwatcher (6 März 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

SWR Fernsehen :: MARKTCHECK :: Haushalt & Einkauf | SWR.de


> Am neuen Firmensitz der Proinkasso in Neu-Isenburg, der alte wurde wegen des schlechten Images gekündigt, möchte niemand vor die Kamera treten.


Gewinnspieldienste - SWR Fernsehen :: MARKTCHECK :: Haushalt & Einkauf | SWR.de

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri...aa2aefcd8c081d53425d7a6&param=news&id=2674541


> Der Bundesverband Deutscher Inkasso-Unternehmen geht auf Distanz: „Wir haben Proinkasso schon 2005 aus unserem Verband ausgeschlossen“, sagt Geschäftsführer H.L.K. . Solche „äußerst unseriösen Geschäftspraktiken“ würden dem Image der Branche schaden.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



> Solche „äußerst unseriösen Geschäftspraktiken“ würden dem Image der Branche schaden.


Was soll dem Image denn noch groß schaden...


----------



## dvill (23 März 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt, Zweigstelle Offenbach am Main - Aktuelles


> Ermittlungsverfahren  wegen der Geltendmachung unberechtigter Forderungen bzw. Mahnungen durch die Fa. ProInkasso GmbH insbesondere hinsichtlich der Nutzung der Internetseite "Tipp-House"  - Hinweise an mögliche Geschädigte:
> 
> Sollten Sie beabsichtigen, Strafanzeige im Zusammenhang mit der Geltendmachung von Forderungen durch die Fa. ProInkasso GmbH als Inkassounternehmen für die Benutzung von Dienstleistungen durch den Internetanbieter Tipp-House zu erstatten, so beachten Sie bitte folgende Hinweise:
> 
> Wegen des umfangreichen Ermittlungskomplexes wird darauf hingewiesen, dass aufgrund der Vielzahl der zu bearbeitenden Strafanzeigen Nachfragen zum jeweiligen Verfahrensstand nicht beantworten werden können. Aus diesem Grund wird auch darum gebeten, von Akteneinsichtsgesuchen abzusehen.


Zu gut deutsch: Die Anzeigen werden gerade gelocht, anschließend dann abgeheftet.


----------



## dvill (23 März 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Aktuelles


> Massenhaft werden Brandenburgerinnen und Brandenburger derzeit mit Mahnschreiben der in Verbraucherschützerkreisen berüchtigten Proinkasso GmbH aus Hanau eingeschüchtert, in denen unter anderem mit Zwangsvollstreckung und Eintragung in Schuldnerverzeichnisse gedroht wird. Das Unternehmen fordert die Zahlung von 79,50 Euro wegen angeblicher kostenpflichtiger Nutzung der Dienste eines Verbraucher-Umfragenwerkes zuzüglich Mahn- und Inkassokosten, insgesamt 153, 47 Euro. Betroffene versichern den Beratern der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg jedoch übereinstimmend, wissentlich keinerlei kostenpflichtige Dienste dieser Firma beauftragt zu haben. Jurist E. S. beruhigt:
> 
> „Verbraucher können das Schreiben ignorieren, wenn sie wissentlich keine kostenpflichtigen Verträge abgeschlossen haben.“


----------



## dvill (7 April 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Die Media Intense GmbH


> Ich habe Ende letzten Jahres der Firma Proinkasso GmbH einen Auftrag erteilt, für mich Geld einzutreiben, bei einem Schuldner, der nicht bezahlen will. Und nun versucht diese Firma gegen Ihren eigenen Kunden vorzugehen!!!! In der Inkassoangelegenheit für mich passierte bisher überhaupt nichts, ausser, dass ich einen Vertrag unterschreiben musste und 50 % der beigetriebenen Gelder an die Proinkasso GmbH abtreten musste!!!!


50 % Kopfgeld bei Inkassotreibjagden ist nicht schlecht ...


> Anm. d. Red.: wegen einer Vielzahl ähnlicher Fälle drängt sich die Vermutung auf, dass das Geschäftsmodell der Firma allein darin besteht, gutgläubige und ängstliche Internetuser solange zu bedrohen, bis sie vielleicht doch einen Obulus bezahlen.


Gut erkannt.


----------



## webwatcher (7 April 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



> Wahrscheinlich gilt diese Art der Abzocke in diesem Fall aber wohl trotzdem weder als Nötigung, noch als Schutzgelderpressung... Und die Angelegenheit mit dem Inkasso-Unternehmen wirft sicher kein besonders gutes Licht auf es...]


Schon fast hellseherisch


----------



## dvill (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein : Proinkasso und kein Ende in Sicht


> Die Verbraucher sollen mit Kundennummer, Aktenzeichen und Postleitzahl über die Homepage von Proinkasso den vermeintlichen Beweis für einen Vertragsschluss abhören können.
> Nach Recherchen der Verbraucherzentrale ist das hier hinterlegte Telefonat jedoch lediglich ein später erfolgter Rückruf. Das eigentliche Telefonat, dass den Vertragsschluss belegen könnte, wird hingegen nicht dem Verbraucher zugänglich gemacht und das wohl aus gutem Grunde.


----------



## dvill (23 Mai 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Fieses Inkasso-Büro zockt Unschuldige ab - München - Aktuelles - tz-online.de


> Und noch eine Gemeinsamkeit fällt der Juristin sofort auf: Mehr als ein Dutzend Bayern sollen sich alle gleichzeitig bei dem vermeintlichen Glücksspiel registriert haben. Auf jedem Wisch steht das Anmeldedatum: „15.1.2010 um 17:48:12 Uhr“.





> Die bayerische Polizei warnt ausdrücklich vor dem Unternehmen.


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Abendzeitung - So übel werden viele Senioren abgezockt


> Täglich melden sich mindestens drei Betroffene bei den Verbraucherschützern. Die Polizei warnt vor den Internet-Gangstern


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



			
				Abendzeitung.de  schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bankeinzug stellt auch keine Hürde dar. Verbraucherschützerin G.  L.: „Die Banken kontrollieren nicht mehr bei jeder Abbuchung, ob eine Einzugsermächtigung vorliegt.“ Die Massen seien nicht mehr zu bewältigten. Deshalb empfiehlt sie: Regelmäßig und in kurzen Abständen die Kontoauszüge kontrollieren! Binnen sechs Wochen kann man das Geld gegebenenfalls zurückholen.


Wenn die Banken  diesen Unfug blubbern, ist das Motiv verständlich.
 Die Aussage von einer  Verbraucherschützerin kommend   ist ein Armutszeugnis 

>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html


----------



## Inge (27 Mai 2010)

dvill schrieb:


> «Sind Sie sich über den Ernst Ihrer Lage im Klaren?» - News Digital: Internet - derbund.ch


Wieder die leidige Download Geschichte.Kann man online Bezahlung stornieren? Bin schockiert, das die Menschen so betrogen werden



dvill schrieb:


> Die Media Intense GmbH
> 
> 50 % Kopfgeld bei Inkassotreibjagden ist nicht schlecht ...
> 
> Gut erkannt.


Das ist ja ein ganz neuer Geschäftszweig


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

http://www.krone.at/Wien/Kein_Inter...fuer_Nutzung_von_Homepage_zahlen-Story-202251


> Die Firma Proinkasso aus dem deutschen Neu-Isenburg forderte im Auftrag von SkyBorn, einem Betreiber von Internetseiten, 157,71 Euro, weil sie sich auf einer entgeltlichen Homepage angemeldet haben soll. Nur: Edith K. verfügt nicht einmal über einen Internetzugang!


Was solls, wenn die Zahlungserpressung klappt, iss gut. Sonst ist auch egal. Und legal, selbstverständlich.


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Fragwürdige Proinkasso-Mahnungen


> Massenhaft werden Brandenburgerinnen und Brandenburger derzeit mit Mahnschreiben der in Verbraucherschützerkreisen berüchtigten Proinkasso GmbH aus Hanau eingeschüchtert, in denen unter anderem mit Zwangsvollstreckung und Eintragung in Schuldnerverzeichnisse gedroht wird. Das Unternehmen fordert die Zahlung von 79,50 Euro wegen angeblicher kostenpflichtiger Nutzung der Dienste eines Verbraucher-Umfragenwerkes zuzüglich Mahn- und Inkassokosten, insgesamt 153,47 Euro.


Na ja, die stehen jedenfalls noch nicht mit der Knarre an der Haustür ...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



dvill schrieb:


> Na ja, die stehen jedenfalls noch nicht mit der Knarre an der Haustür ...



Aber Drohungen  damit werden  bestimmt auch nicht mehr lange dauern, was von 
Stas als völlig harmlos eingestuft werden wird. Schließlich ist sowas heutzutage
 normaler Umgangston.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



dvill schrieb:


> http://www.krone.at/Wien/Kein_Inter...fuer_Nutzung_von_Homepage_zahlen-Story-202251
> 
> Was solls, wenn die Zahlungserpressung klappt, iss gut. Sonst ist auch egal. Und legal, selbstverständlich.



Und der lizenzerteilende Herr Präsident schaut wohl guten Gewissens bereits seit Jahren untätig zu! :wall:

Er hält es wohl mit dem Standardspruch im Prekariats-TV: "Was hätt ich denn machen sollen" :scherzkeks:


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Und der lizenzerteilende Herr Präsident schaut wohl guten Gewissens bereits seit Jahren untätig zu! :wall:





> Hessenportal kurzzeitig nicht verfügbar!
> Zur Zeit sind alle Verbindungen zu den Servern des Hessenportals belegt.
> Bitte besuchen Sie unseren Auftritt in einigen Minuten noch einmal.


:scherzkeks:


----------



## technofreak (5 Juni 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Abendzeitung - Üble Internet-Abzocke: Stadträtin hat?s erwischt!


> Die Nürnberger SPD-Stadträtin R.  B. scheint Opfer einer skrupellosen Geldeintreiberfirma geworden zu sein. Letzten Donnerstag erhielt sie ein Schreiben von der Firma Proinkasso. Deren Forderung: 130,09 Euro! Diese Summe soll die Stadträtin dem Mandanten des Inkassounternehmens – „Europe Payment“ - schuldig sein. Zahlt sie nicht, droht Proinkasso mit Mahnbescheiden und Zwangsvollstreckung. Sogar einer gestandenen Frau wie R. B. wird es da mulmig: „Da kriegt man erstmal Angst.“


Wenn Politiker schon keine  Ahnung haben, was soll man dann von Otto Normalo erwarten...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Weg vom heißen Thema "Europe Payment Ltd." werden auch in Österreich Forderungen für den Mandanten "SkyBorn" aus Anmeldungen zu z. B. pflanzen-heute.com geltend gemacht.

Wer ist SkyBorn? Etwa die SkyBorn Ltd. in Krefeld, ein CallCenter? Und wo ist der Tanker in solchen Sachen, wo doch das Projekt selbst eines der "Brüder" von der Redcio OHG ist?


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> SkyBorn Ltd. in Krefeld


Jep: Callcenter/ Outbound/ Produkt/ Verbraucherschutz/ Service in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Krefeld | Kundenservice & Call Center | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Ich frage mich nur, woher in dem Zusammenhang das Wort 





> Verbraucherschutz


 kommt?


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> pflanzen-heute.com


ein Auslaufmodell





> *Keine Anmeldung möglich!*
> Das Angebot steht den registrierten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



> Vor ca 4 Tagen bekam ich Post der Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt/Zweigstelle Offenbach am Main.
> 
> In diesen wird geschrieben das, das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen den Herr S. S. eingestellt wird.





> Nach Abschluß der Ermittlungen kann dem Beschuldigten S. keine für einen Betrug erforderliche Täuschungshandlung zum Nachteil der angeblichen Teilnehmer des Internettippspiels nachgewiesen werden, da letztlich nicht widerlegt werden konnte, dass der Beschuldigte S. von der Unrechtmäßigkeit der Forderung keine Kenntniss hatte. Das Verfahren war daher einzustellen.


Quelle: Sat.1 Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Tipp House Abzocke mit Mahnbescheid von Proinkasso
:wall:


----------



## technofreak (14 Juni 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> :wall:


Du kannst dich über sowas noch aufregen nach all den Persilscheinen für *anwaltliche* Inkassostalker? 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61348-persilschein-fuer-katja-guenther.html
Das  wäre doch völlig inkonsequent


----------



## dvill (8 September 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Jurist (w/m) - Deutschland gesamt - StepStone


> Unsere Auftragslage (Forderungen aus  Internet-/Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen) ist derzeit stark wachsend.


----------



## dvill (18 November 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Wetzlar: Proinkasso nichts überweisen | mittelhessen.de - Politik und Zeitgeschehen


> Proinkasso nichts überweisen
> 
> Eine Anruferin aus Ehringshausen im Lahn-Dill-Kreis berichtete, dass ihre 88-jährige Mutter von "Proinkasso" aus Neu-Isenburg aufgefordert worden sei, binnen zwei Wochen 230 Euro zu zahlen, da anderenfalls gerichtliche Schritte eingeleitet würden. In dem Schreiben werde behauptet, ihre Mutter hätte telefonisch ein Abonnement über das "Gewinnspiel 24" abgeschlossen. "Das ist ausgeschlossen!", ist sich die Anruferin sicher.


----------



## dvill (26 November 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Dr. No und die Geldeintreiber : Textarchiv : Berliner Zeitung Archiv


> Ein Blick ins Internet. Dort bietet w*w.proinkasso.de in sechs osteuropäischen Sprachen plus Türkisch seine Dienste an und wirbt mit dem kühnen Spruch "Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV". Das trifft zu, denn nicht nur der SWR hat einschlägig recherchiert, mit welchen zweifelhaften Methoden die bereits aus dem Inkasso-Berufsverband ausgeschlossene Firma arbeitet. Da werden schon mal Rentner hoch in den Achtzigern, die noch nie in ihrem Leben "online" waren, zu Tode erschreckt, des illegalen Downloads gewaltiger Gigabyte-Mengen verdächtigt und zur sofortigen Zahlung aufgefordert.


----------



## Hippo (26 November 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



> "Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV"



Ob da nicht die Vokabel *"berüchtigt"* angebrachter wäre ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 November 2010)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



> "Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV"


Die Aussage trifft sehr wohl zu:


> Geldeintreiber von proinkasso ebenfalls durchsucht
> Unbestätigten Informationen zufolge werden derzeit auch die Räumlichkeiten der ebenfalls in den Fall verwickelten proinkasso GmbH in Hanau durchsucht. Die Firma war durch rüde Geldeintreiber-Methoden für ihre Mandantin newadmedia aufgefallen und aufgrund dessen jüngst erst aus dem Inkasso-Bundesverband entfernt worden.


Ein TV- und ein Radioteam waren seinerzeit vor Ort.


----------



## dvill (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Proinkasso GmbH: Mandatsaufgaben | Gewinnspiele


> Im Rahmen der Abwehr von Forderungen aus dubiosen Gewinnspieleintragungsdiensten taucht immer wieder die Proinkasso GmbH als gegnerisches Inkassounternehmen auf. Diese teilt soeben mit, dass sie Forderungen der CSS Kontor GmbH (Hamburg) und der FS Zahlungsverwaltungsmanagement UG (Krefeld) nicht mehr bearbeite.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Mai 2011)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Ermittlungen: Verdacht auf gewerbliche Geldwäsche | Offenbach- Frankfurter Rundschau


> Verdacht auf gewerbliche Geldwäsche
> Im Visier der Ermittler: Mit einer Großaktion versucht die Staatsanwaltschaft Offenbach den Inhaber einer Neu-Isenburger Inkassofirma der Geldwäsche zu überführen.
> Laut Oberstaatsanwältin A. von S.  wurden am Mittwoch 24 Büros und Wohnungen in zehn Bundesländern durchsucht – darunter Räume in Neu-Isenburg, Seligenstadt, Frankfurt, Wiesbaden und Oberursel. Ermittelt werde gegen sechs Personen.


Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt, Zweigstelle Offenbach am Main - Aktuelles


> Ermittlungsverfahren  wegen der Geltendmachung unberechtigter Forderungen bzw. Mahnungen durch die Fa. ProInkasso GmbH insbesondere hinsichtlich der Nutzung der Internetseite "Tipp-House" -


Anmeldeversuch  bei login.proinkasso.de liefert:


> Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter login.proinkasso.de aufbauen.


Die HP selber läßt sich noch aufrufen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Mai 2011)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*



			
				Frankfurter Rundschau schrieb:
			
		

> Ermittelt wird außerdem gegen fünf Adresshändler, die für das Inkassonetzwerk gearbeitet haben sollen.


Das ist interessant.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Mai 2011)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Krefeld ist ein Teil davon. Gewinnspielmafia vom feinsten.


----------



## dvill (3 Juni 2011)

*AW: Proinkasso will massenhaft Kasse machen*

Inkassounternehmen im Fokus der Staatsanwaltschaft | mahnportal.net


> Inkassounternehmen aus Ludwigshafen, Schwerte, Neu Isenburg, Landau, Osnabrück und Stuttgart sind in das Visier der Staatsanwaltschaft geraten. Grund hierfür ist ein Zusammenhang mit einem Ermittlungsverfahren der Staatsanwaltschaft Krefeld wegen des Verdachts des Betruges zum Nachteil vermeintlicher Kunden von Gewinnspieleintragungsdiensten


----------

